
Audrey – A smart personal assistant app that helps you to get things done - davidyapdy
https://www.getaudrey.com
======
minimaxir
...did you really make a sockpuppet account to impersonate Ryan Hoover?

Voting manipulation does not work on Hacker News, unlike Product Hunt.

~~~
davidyapdy
I'm so sorry, will remove as soon as possible. I tried my luck and found that
the username was not taken.

~~~
gus_massa
Also, you submitted it a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14180615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14180615)
(120 points, 3 days ago, 80 comments)

It's ok to resubmit when the post didn't get too much attention, but 120
points and 80 comments is more than enough. If you continue to resubmit and
use sockpupets, the mods will notice and will ban all the sockpupets, your
account and your site.

------
githubman
Nice that you polished the site

~~~
davidyapdy
Thanks, been gathering feedback from y'all!

